# fall soaps



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I put my 4 fall soaps on my webiste today if anyone wants to see them.
I asked for ideas here so I thought some of you might like to see the finished product
thanks,
Becky


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Love the pumpkin parfait! It looks neat..the ginger is something I would Totally buy! I LOVE ginger!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

They sound good enough to eat!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

ohh ---CArolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You have such a nice website!!!

Have you seen the bubble wrap soaps? Someone else does Bee My Honey and uses Lil's Honey FO, she lines th bottom of her mold with small bubble wrap and then pours her soap and pushes it into the top also. I is beyond cute! Vicki


----------



## ali923 (Aug 8, 2008)

Your soaps look so neat and crafty. You have been a busy girl. Love the soaps, wish I could smell them. Are you doing the soap swap? I am and I would totally love to try everyone of those!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

ali923 said:


> Your soaps look so neat and crafty. You have been a busy girl. Love the soaps, wish I could smell them. Are you doing the soap swap? I am and I would totally love to try everyone of those!


Thanks
Yes, I'm in the swap but I did something new, not one on my site.
It has to be a surprise you see
Becky


----------

